# how often should my beardie poop



## chomper1 (Aug 4, 2008)

my beardie will go up to a week and a half without doin the toilet has he got a slow matagelism or should i worry other than this he is qiuet healthy.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi that seems a long time to go without pooing. My beardies poo everyday. Can check your hot end temps and basking spot, just to make sure you have not got a temperature problem. 

Another thing to do is to give him/her a warm bath a couple of times a week this also helps them to poo.

Liz


----------



## chomper1 (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks all try it


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm no expert but they sholuld probbly be pooping every day or at least every other day.


----------



## Bevb (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a 3 year old beard dragon and he doesnt go to the loo very often, sometimes upto 8 days! the vet says he is of the right weight and alert, he has been tested for parasites etc and all clear, he eats for a few days and then maybe goes 2 days without food since i have had him he wont touch greens/salad and perhap this is the reason why, although i cant speak for yours..its a bit worrying i know but nothing and no one is the same.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

oo lol i have heared tht the temp has something 2 do with it... im not 2 sure lol i only did jsut get my tort


----------



## LiverpoolLou (Jul 30, 2007)

my baby beardie goes upto twice a day and my big fella goes every other day so 8 days does seem a long time!


----------

